# Saw this USB aquarium...



## teija (Sep 30, 2010)

Wow... although it is a neat idea for a tiny moss ball tank, etc, it is this sort of stuff that perpetuates fish-keeping problems with the general public ("But why can't I keep two goldfish in less than 2 gallons?")! 

USB Desktop aquarium


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Well, at least they do say that you can't do the 2 goldfish. I have had so many conversations with people who want a tank, but think that a small tank is easier. I have explained many, many times that starting with a 2g is not the easy way. I always recommend beginners start with at least a 20g. Enough room to have a good variety of fish, nad big enough to keep the water more stable.


----------



## kelly528 (Apr 21, 2010)

There REALLY needs to be some regulation on what you can print on a box/advertisement. Like right now.


----------



## KBS1664 (Nov 9, 2010)

This reminds me of the lava lamp betta tanks that use to be at walmart. Too small for ANY fish. This is more of a gimmick really.


----------



## teija (Sep 30, 2010)

Mind you, these tiny tanks only make me HALF as angry as what happened when I went into Petsmart to look at their tanks last month... Two parents and their little girl buying feeder goldfish. The female employee was going over basic (not very good) care instructions and said the goldfish would be fine in a small tank because "they don't live very long" or long enough to outgrow the tank!!! Argh!!


----------



## KBS1664 (Nov 9, 2010)

teija said:


> Mind you, these tiny tanks only make me HALF as angry as what happened when I went into Petsmart to look at their tanks last month... Two parents and their little girl buying feeder goldfish. The female employee was going over basic (not very good) care instructions and said the goldfish would be fine in a small tank because "they don't live very long" or long enough to outgrow the tank!!! Argh!!


Petsmart is horrible. My story is a bit hard to beleive but %100 true.

I went to the one in surrey. I was looking to see if they had any red claw crabs. Red claws are both aquatic and land anmials. I found a tank of fiddlers/red claws in a hermit crab setup. Dry soil with a water dish, a few fake plants and hermit food. All the red claws were sitting in the water dish dead and appeared to be there for a long while as they were pale white. The fiddlers were alive but didn't look healthy. I asked a lady if they had any living red claws as I wanted to rescue them and she sticks her hand in and moves the dead crabs with her finger and tells me there's 5 in the dish ready to go home. Not only do they not know how to take care of crabs, they're so stupid they can't even tell when a crab is dead. It made me pretty mad seeing these crabs living in such bad conditions waiting death. I would of taken the fiddlers but unfortunately my tank isn't setup for them


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

KBS1664 said:


> I went to the one in surrey. I was looking to see if they had any red claw crabs. Red claws are both aquatic and land anmials. I found a tank of fiddlers/red claws in a hermit crab setup. Dry soil with a water dish, a few fake plants and hermit food. All the red claws were sitting in the water dish dead and appeared to be there for a long while as they were pale white. The fiddlers were alive but didn't look healthy. I asked a lady if they had any living red claws as I wanted to rescue them and she sticks her hand in and moves the dead crabs with her finger and tells me there's 5 in the dish ready to go home. Not only do they not know how to take care of crabs, they're so stupid they can't even tell when a crab is dead. It made me pretty mad seeing these crabs living in such bad conditions waiting death. I would of taken the fiddlers but unfortunately my tank isn't setup for them


makes you want to call the spca...


----------



## KBS1664 (Nov 9, 2010)

Petsmart just shouldn't be allowed to keep any animal. Everytime I go there I see at least 5 or 6 dead bettas and I lose count of the many dead fish. Petland is a bit pricey but I like how they treat their fish. A cichlid was sick so instead of letting him die, they put him in a quarantine tank (they have 2 or 3 quarantine tanks) and were nursing him back to health.


----------



## teija (Sep 30, 2010)

KBS1664 said:


> Petland is a bit pricey but I like how they treat their fish. A cichlid was sick so instead of letting him die, they put him in a quarantine tank (they have 2 or 3 quarantine tanks) and were nursing him back to health.


Awww, that's good to hear they actually give their fish a fighting chance! Where is Petland?


----------



## kelly528 (Apr 21, 2010)

Coquitlam, beside the Cosco


----------



## KBS1664 (Nov 9, 2010)

The one I'm refferring to is in langley. Awesome people that work there and they are quite knowledgable.


----------

